
Putting the brakes on metastatic cancer - pera
https://www.ualberta.ca/medicine/news/2018/june/putting-the-brakes-on-metastatic-cancer
======
geuis
Very good news. My dad died from cancer in 1990, and a good friend’s mother
just got cleared after a pretty long set of radiation treatments. Anything
that improves survival rates and decreases the effects on the body that are
experienced through radiation and chemotherapy are very welcome.

------
reasonattlm
The lead researcher here is the CSO of Oisin Biotechnologies, a company using
programmable suicide gene therapy to kill senescent and cancerous cells. He is
pretty productive.

------
Paperweight
Let me guess... 1% of the time, it works 99.5% of the time?

